# Unexpected Results?



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A bay roan mare (not sure what the exact term would be for that but she was strawberry roan with black mane, tail & legs) her sire was grey and her mother bright bay that we put too a black TB stallion produced a chestnut filly 
The TB sires was chestnut though so I suppose they throw back


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

jaydee said:


> A bay roan mare (not sure what the exact term would be for that but she was strawberry roan with black mane, tail & legs) her sire was grey and her mother bright bay that we put too a black TB stallion produced a chestnut filly
> The TB sires was chestnut though so I suppose they throw back


It wasn't a "throw back" both parents were heterozygous black so they were both heterozygous red as well, and they both gave their red genes which made a chestnut. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

The most unexpected result I have heard of recently is White Bliss the white foal out of two bay parents. The foal did not even have a gray horse in his dam or sires lines. Its apparently the result of a KIT gene. He has a 50/50 shot of passing that on to any future offspring. An article on his sale a harrisburg. $240,000 For White Standardbred | Standardbred Canada


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

rookie said:


> The most unexpected result I have heard of recently is White Bliss the white foal out of two bay parents. The foal did not even have a gray horse in his dam or sires lines. Its apparently the result of a KIT gene. He has a 50/50 shot of passing that on to any future offspring. An article on his sale a harrisburg. $240,000 For White Standardbred | Standardbred Canada


Want that SB  Hes too cute


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Not impossible obviously but the most unexpected we had at work this year. 

A black mare with minimal white and a bay stallion produced a dark red chestnut filly with loads white.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Not that it wasn't possible but I was totally surprised when my brown mare & sorrel stallion put this on the ground:



Not that she was spotted, I did expect that but that she was not only black but black from the get-go. I guess the reason it surprised me so much that I had bred a sorrel mare to two different black stallions hoping to get a black foal and ended up with bays.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a very spotted appy mare, her papers said palomino. But after much research it was determined that she was buckskin, bred to a bay stud. The popped out a solid palomino filly. I knew the possibility was there, but I guess I dint really expect it to happen.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

DARK brown mare with small star and 2 small socks, bred to a solid black stallion, out came the horse I'm currently riding. (Somewhat) flaxen chestnut with 4 medium socks (above fetlock) and star/stripe/snip. We knew there was a chance, stallions father was a chestnut, and the mare has thrown chestnut before, so obviously genetically possible. Just seems a little funny to get a red head with chrome out of such dark parents with such minimal white.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Not my colt... But this mini baby popped into my head from a thread last year... Sire was a silver buckskin tobiano, dam was a silver smokey brown... Foal was born chestnut with strange purple skin and tested as ee/aa/ZZ, which was according to the breeder a 0.2% chance! 

The thread is on another forum, so don't think I am allowed to link to it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> It wasn't a "throw back" both parents were heterozygous black so they were both heterozygous red as well, and they both gave their red genes which made a chestnut.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you'd made that remark back in the day that foal was born people would have looked at you clueless!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:lol: But it's not "back in the day" anymore and we know how the base genetics for the colors work. :wink:


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't exactly understand all the color genetics, so it may not seem as weird to you guys, but we had a bay thoroughbred mare we bred twice to a grey trakehner stallion, and got a very bright orange dun on the first filly and a more bay dun on the second colt. Of course, since they are registered half trakehners, those colors aren't options, so they are registered as chestnut and bay, respectively.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Most unexpected result I know of was a breeder I talked to who didn't consider color when breeding, but they were blown away when they bred a chestnut mare to a grey stallion and got a black filly. 

Sometimes I wish horses were registered with their base color under the grey so there are fewer color surprises.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Any pics Sara? I don't think trakehner come in dun and dun doesn't skip generations... So would love to see pics of the foals.


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

Perhaps I'm wrong, like I said I'm no color expert. The filly was born in 1999 and I don't have digital pictures of her on hand, but she was pretty much the Google images result of searching red dun.

I'm embarrassed I don't have more pictures of the colt, since he's my baby! His color looks the most accurate in the canter picture, his dark points are more dark chocolate looking than black (when compared to black), has the dorsal stripe, his mane and tail have red streaks through them. What do you think?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

That horse isn't dun, dun isn't just primitive markings it's a dilution. His dorsal must be counter shading.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I know a lady who bred her black tobiano stallion to a grullo tobiano mare and the baby was chestnut tobiano. I know that's not terribly uncommon, but chestnut was definitely the last thing everyone was expecting, given all of the other colour possibilities!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Glynnis said:


> I know a lady who bred her black tobiano stallion to a grullo tobiano mare and the baby was chestnut tobiano. I know that's not terribly uncommon, but chestnut was definitely the last thing everyone was expecting, given all of the other colour possibilities!


That's the fun of breeding horses who are heterozygous for colors and modifiers you never know what you are going to get.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

I remember when my bosses colt was born Master (Mark Two) and everyone's faces just went :shock: My boss had bred her bay 15.2hh Thoroughbred mare, to a bay 16hh Thoroughbred stallion, and out popped Master, a bright BRIGHT chestnut colt, who matured to 17.2hh :lol:


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> I remember when my bosses colt was born Master (Mark Two) and everyone's faces just went :shock: My boss had bred her bay 15.2hh Thoroughbred mare, to a bay 16hh Thoroughbred stallion, and out popped Master, a bright BRIGHT chestnut colt, who matured to 17.2hh :lol:


for sure possible. I had this happen too, if neither of the parents are homozygous for black there is a fifty fifty shot of the foal being chestnut.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

sparks879 said:


> for sure possible. I had this happen too, if neither of the parents are homozygous for black there is a fifty fifty shot of the foal being chestnut.


It's a 25% chance of a chestnut, not 50%.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My Bo has a mare that always throws the stallions color(up to this point) on the first foal. She is a bay thoroughbred with a few white hairs. First stallion she was bred to was a palomino quarter horse, and she had a palomino filly. Next stallion she was bred to twice. He was brown, and the first filly was brown, the second was bay, just like the dam. Then she was bred to a chestnut stallion and threw a chestnut colt. I thought that was pretty interesting.

I have heard of some crazy markings resulting from unexpected crosses, but never seen it first hand.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

BlueSpark said:


> My Bo has a mare that always throws the stallions color(up to this point) on the first foal. She is a bay thoroughbred with a few white hairs. First stallion she was bred to was a palomino quarter horse, and she had a palomino filly. Next stallion she was bred to twice. He was brown, and the first filly was brown, the second was bay, just like the dam. Then she was bred to a chestnut stallion and threw a chestnut colt. I thought that was pretty interesting.
> 
> I have heard of some crazy markings resulting from unexpected crosses, but never seen it first hand.


Mare is Ee A_ 

Sometimes foal colours really clarify what the parents are carrying.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Quick question being a mustang could my mare potentially be a solid pinto? And if so how will that affect what she can throw foal wise?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

danicelia24 said:


> Quick question being a mustang could my mare potentially be a solid pinto? And if so how will that affect what she can throw foal wise?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You would have to color test it. And even if she does carry sabino, frame, splash and/or tobiano, you could still get a solid foal that just carries it but doesn't exhibit it.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

danicelia24 said:


> Quick question being a mustang could my mare potentially be a solid pinto? And if so how will that affect what she can throw foal wise?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What SD said. My mare is technically a solid pinto (sire was bay Paint registered as a tovero), but upon testing, she doesn't carry a single marker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I am sure the people who bred my mare's dam were rather startled. Her parents are listed as black overo and sorrel. Her dam is a buckskin. Sire is actually a smoky black. When I looked it up further, it ended up being several smoky blacks in a row before the cream showed.


----------

